# A Few From The Track



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2019)

Did I ever let you guys know...panning is_ tough_!

1





2 



3 



4 



5


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2019)

Some great panning; nice set.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 27, 2019)

Very nice set, I really like the bike.....


----------



## edsland (May 27, 2019)

Very nice shots, #5 gets my heart racing..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Some great panning; nice set.





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set, I really like the bike.....





edsland said:


> Very nice shots, #5 gets my heart racing..



Thanks all. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## smoke665 (May 27, 2019)

You made it look easy!!!! Great set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2019)

Very kind of you to say, but with over 1400 snaps that day, I beg to differ Lol!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2019)

A few more from the same day:

1




2 



3




4


----------



## ac12 (May 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very kind of you to say, but with over 1400 snaps that day, I beg to differ Lol!



shhhhh
An old saying, "no one sees what is on the cutting room floor," just the final product.
I keep telling that to my students.  And to shoot MORE to increase your odds of getting a good pic.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 9, 2019)

Very nice and yes I found that panning is tough but the results are rewarding 
Great set


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 9, 2019)

ac12 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Very kind of you to say, but with over 1400 snaps that day, I beg to differ Lol!
> ...





CaboWabo said:


> Very nice and yes I found that panning is tough but the results are rewarding
> Great set



Thanks much for the encouragement and continued interest.


----------



## edouble (Jul 11, 2019)

Were these taken at Numidia? I've shot there lots of times from the stands and start line.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2019)

Those are some good panning shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 11, 2019)

edouble said:


> Were these taken at Numidia? I've shot there lots of times from the stands and start line.


Yes, at Numidia and also in the stands at the start line.




Derrel said:


> Those are some good panning shots.


Thanks!


----------

